# My 1st click clack DIY :D



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 27, 2010)

Well i will be buying a new enclosure later but I have decided to create my snakey a bigger click clack enclosure hes been growing pretty quick ill show you the before and after ;D 
Its a 35 L tub with latches on the side which i tested by pulling quite hard on the lid to see how much of a gap was left and it passed the test

Wish my luck


----------



## Jarden (Feb 27, 2010)

You will want to smash those wheels off too


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol I have just finished with the hole airing it out + disinfecting it all and then ill test it out  Yeah the wheels might get in the way but the click clack + the soldering iron was $15 so if it doesn't work out ill have to spend 150+ ;D


----------



## aprice (Feb 27, 2010)

It's just a tub. It's not a 'click clack'.


----------



## Jarden (Feb 27, 2010)

tub/click clack doest the same thing aprice yeah id reccomend taking the wheels off for a flat bottom surface for the heat source


----------



## naledge (Feb 27, 2010)

aprice said:


> It's just a tub. It's not a 'click clack'.



Same thing man.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 27, 2010)

Here it is with my Childrens snooping around


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 27, 2010)

Also I was thinking about adding some plants so it will be alot nicer


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 27, 2010)

SO any comments ?


----------



## D3pro (Feb 27, 2010)

Get the plastic plants from the pet shops as they are easy to clean... it's a nice set up, well done


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheers mate probably get some tomorrow. This was a quick fix until I buy a big 3 foot viv for him but its given him alot more room


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 28, 2010)

Now i think it is all done 

Hit me with your thoughts and opinions


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 28, 2010)

Bump


----------

